# need c0 2 set up



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

i am looking for a co2 kit.....best bang for the buck. what do you think would be best.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

what is your lighting, and filtration?

I know a very talented planted tank buff, and his 120 is overwhelming for him to maintain at times. A 180 with pressurized CO2 could get hairy!
But if you are serious about it, I love my Milwaukee CO2 regulator that I got on ebay.
That, some good silicone airline tubing, a cheap check valve, and a cylander from the local welding supply shop is all you need.

blackSunshine put together a DIY CO2 system, and there is a pinned topic by Husky_Jim about that as well.
Hope all goes well


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> what is your lighting, and filtration?
> 
> I know a very talented planted tank buff, and his 120 is overwhelming for him to maintain at times. A 180 with pressurized CO2 could get hairy!
> But if you are serious about it, I love my Milwaukee CO2 regulator that I got on ebay.
> ...


it sounds like large tanks are a pain for live plants. I like them to much not to put them in my 180 gal. THX for the reply. by the way are you still selling plants. i might be intrested l8r on when i get the tank set up.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> what is your lighting, and filtration?
> 
> I know a very talented planted tank buff, and his 120 is overwhelming for him to maintain at times. A 180 with pressurized CO2 could get hairy!
> But if you are serious about it, I love my Milwaukee CO2 regulator that I got on ebay.
> ...


8500k two 36" fluval fx-5 rated up to 400 gal plus i also have a fluval 405 rated 100 gal. if i wanted to add it. I dont think to much would hurt.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> it sounds like large tanks are a pain for live plants. I like them to much not to put them in my 180 gal. THX for the reply. by the way are you still selling plants. i might be intrested l8r on when i get the tank set up.


a large tank can be a lot of work with live plants, but that all depends on how you stock it, and run the tank








I still sell plants, but I have limited types, I got rid of a bunch for my final scape idea


> 8500k two 36"


I guess this is your lighting? How many watts are they?
And your filtration seems perfect for using CO2


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > it sounds like large tanks are a pain for live plants. I like them to much not to put them in my 180 gal. THX for the reply. by the way are you still selling plants. i might be intrested l8r on when i get the tank set up.
> 
> 
> a large tank can be a lot of work with live plants, but that all depends on how you stock it, and run the tank
> ...


25 watts


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ryanimpreza said:


> > it sounds like large tanks are a pain for live plants. I like them to much not to put them in my 180 gal. THX for the reply. by the way are you still selling plants. i might be intrested l8r on when i get the tank set up.
> 
> 
> a large tank can be a lot of work with live plants, but that all depends on how you stock it, and run the tank
> ...


25 watts
[/quote]

If you only have 2 25watt bulbs on a 180, you definitely don't need CO2. You need to get the lighting up to around 2 watts per gallon or you're just wasting money. CO2 will be cheaper in the long run compared to Fluorish Excel though.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

you might be able to get away with only planting some slow growers only under where the light lights up. def no need for co2 at that light level. And with as much surface agatation you probably have in there Excel would be better anyhow. If you buy it in 2ltr/4ltr quanties it is alot cheaper.

But really if you want a full lush tank you are def going to need to get alot more light in there.

Us guys pushing pressurized CO2 are pumping 2-3wpg on the low end to their tanks. I'm pushing 6wpg mid daycycle. and 3wpg morning and night times in my cycle.

For you that would be...540 - 1080watts of light or so. 
Planting large tanks is quite an undertaking and a large upfront amount of cash for the lighting.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

just looked at this system

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod...p;N=2004+113779

anyone with more knowledge have some input?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nice setup for sure.
Pricey though.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> nice setup for sure.
> Pricey though.


if i went with lighting from the local home depot what type of bulbs should i get. I have never seen a garage light where i thought to myself...WOW thats a great color.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

metal halide


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> metal halide


i did a search and this is what i got.....http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/diy_main/pg_diy.jsp?CNTTYPE=PROD_META&CNTKEY=misc%2fsearchResults.jsp&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccccaddjkiikfjjcgelceffdfgidgml.0&MID=9876


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> if i went with lighting from the local home depot what type of bulbs should i get.


5000k-10000k bulbs.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

de,pending on how crafty your electrical skills are you can use a brinks security light as a MH fixture. And then just replace the halogen bulb with a 100W-150W MH bulb. I think thre also needs to be a different ballast. not totally sure there tho.

That CO2 system you posted there Nis. Is great and comes with EVERYthing you will possibly need for CO2 all you need in addition to this is the CO2 tank.

Honestly I could build a system slightly cheaper then this. My system ran me about 100. All I'm lacking is the CO2 controler and those are only about 80 bucks more.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i just cant brong myself to spend that kind of money on a 29 gallon tank.. on the other hand ive spent close to that setting up a 10 gallon nano so maybe my priorities are all messeed up..

once i get into a place where i can set up my 125 i will get some serious lighing and co2 system


----------

